# liability, food for thought....



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

just had an interesting conversation with a lawyer friend of mine. he mentioned that with proper documentation (time,temp,conditions) you will come out fine in a slip and fall law suit, but the problem is the defense fees. sure you win the lawsuit but it will cost you 30K in fees for that win!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

thats what your ins company is paid for, or atleast thats why i pay my insurance company.


----------



## SilkKnitter (Apr 2, 2008)

Grn Mtn;664031 said:


> just had an interesting conversation with a lawyer friend of mine. he mentioned that with proper documentation (time,temp,conditions) you will come out fine in a slip and fall law suit, but the problem is the defense fees. sure you win the lawsuit but it will cost you 30K in fees for that win!


That 30K is much better then paying over a cool million for hot coffee.


----------



## BGehl (Dec 15, 2007)

As terra said, thats why you have insurance. The frustrating thing about that is that one incident like that and your insurance may drop you. And you will likely be unable to find anyone else who would pick you up.


----------



## ramblinman522 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah but insurance isn't cheap! I just found that out when I switched insurance carriers. I too live in NY and thought I was getting a great deal. After I switched I found out I wasn't! i was paying $1600 for my truck and $2,000 for GL! I now pay $650 for my truck and $1400 for GL!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Insurance-Law-923/neighbor-liability-snowplow-damage.htm


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

thats why some states make complaintants pay all legal fees if they loose on these types of lawsuits!

or

counter sue for costs and wasted time!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

With proper documentation most lawsuits are dropped before they go to court.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Well 30k is probably much more than having insurance would cost your friend


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

SilkKnitter;665178 said:


> That 30K is much better then paying over a cool million for hot coffee.


If youre talking about the Mcdonalds case, you should look at the facts before you make a joke of it.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

JD Dave;698788 said:
 

> With proper documentation most lawsuits are dropped before they go to court.


Correct. Got notice from property manager of a slip and fall, (just an internal document for them) he works/lives over 100 miles away. I sent him our internal weather report which is our condition report and the support documents shows conditions all around town from several weather sources. (3 local channel and the NOAA report.) He finally replied to my e-mail in response to his and said thanks because we had 1/3" to 1/2" of freezing rain already down and rain falling and freezing on the surfaces everywhere at the time of this fall. Haven't even given to insurance agent yet, don't think it will get that far....it wsa terrible out. I personally was in a salt truck for 1.5 hours and didn't move except for sliding sideways, the other 3 salt trucks same boat.


----------

